# Turtle!



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

"What is it??" "I don't know!"


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

TO FUNNY!!! Do you think they could get their foreheads any more crinkled up???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How cute!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Be very careful with that turtle! From the tail it appears to be an alligator snapping turtle. They can do significant damage if they get hold of a nose or toe, etc.


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

Big said:


> Be very careful with that turtle! From the tail it appears to be an alligator snapping turtle. They can do significant damage if they get hold of a nose or toe, etc.


Snapping Turtle was my first thought, too. YIKES!
But I'm guessing the OP knows his way around these little beasts.
~B


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Big said:


> Be very careful with that turtle! From the tail it appears to be an alligator snapping turtle. They can do significant damage if they get hold of a nose or toe, etc.


I don't think that we have alligator snapping turtles here (Massachusetts) - I think it's a common snapping turtle. But they can be dangerous too.

It was impressive how fast the dogs could move. Occasionally the turtle would "strike", but the dogs would jump back, keeping out of range. As fast as the turtle was, the dogs were faster. And the older dog was 12 at the time.

Bob


----------

